# 2009 Trek Price Increases?



## Liquidgas (Jun 14, 2008)

I've heard that Trek is raising the prices for 2009 and not just Trek but the whole industry. The main reason I'm asking is that I'm looking at getting an 08 Madone 5.2 performance or a 5.5 perf. I'm pretty sure I need a 50cm frame since I'm only 5'6". The 52cm is a little close on the stand over height. I'm leaning towards the 5.2 because of cost and I don't really need Dura Ace, but my LBS doesn't look like they can get the 5.2 performance or pro in a 50cm since Trek is out. They can get the 2008 5.5 perf. in a 50cm though. My main question is that if I wait for the 2009 5.2 to come out the price increase might be close to the current 2008 5.5 price.

My other question is that if I do get the current 2008 5.5 I should instead wait for the 2009 version because the new 7900 Dura Ace grupo is coming out. But then I would be able to just get the 2009 5.2 in a 50cm. 

So what would you guys do?
Thanks, Phil.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

*I'd get fitted*

Stand over height doesn't mean much, particularly with the Performance version. Sizing on the Madone is still a little odd, even with some changes made to the geometry for 2008. I'm 5'6" but with longer legs and I ride a 54cm Performance. A 50cm for you just seems a bit small. That doesn't mean it isn't the right one, but without a proper fitting and/or seeing more of your measurements on here I'm a bit skeptical. If the bike doesn't fit you properly, it's not really going to matter whether it's the 5.2 or 5.5 and both are pretty expensive bikes. Also, have you completely ruled out the Pro fit for any particular reason?

As for the 2008 vs 2009, I would try to get a 2008. It's only June and there's still lots of riding opportunities for the season. I don't see much reason to wait for the 2009 unless you want to see the new paint schemes or the new Dura Ace (I suspect it'll cost a little more too). You could also try to wait until the 2009's are out and then find a discounted 2008, but that's a risky prospect.


----------



## Liquidgas (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess I should ask for a second opinion and I didn't test ride the 50cm or 52cm either. None were in stock. I would definitely try both out before I really bought one. I have a 48cm Specialized allez right now and I agree it is a little small but it's ok and I got it off someone that was slightly shorter than I am. If stand over is not as important I'll still have to see which is more comfortable. I have no problem looking at the pro version of the 5.2 and I would like the 53/39 better but I still do a lot of climbing in my area so a compact would not be bad. I do not like the 5.5 pro because of the yellow color and I ride Shimano right now so I just do not feel like switching to Sram unless it was the new Red. Which is way beyond my price range.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

53 /39 is a double. 50 / 34 is a compact which may be better for you if you do alot of climbing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

*+1*



Falling Snow said:


> Stand over height doesn't mean much, particularly with the Performance version. Sizing on the Madone is still a little odd, even with some changes made to the geometry for 2008. I'm 5'6" but with longer legs and I ride a 54cm Performance. A 50cm for you just seems a bit small. That doesn't mean it isn't the right one, but without a proper fitting and/or seeing more of your measurements on here I'm a bit skeptical. If the bike doesn't fit you properly, it's not really going to matter whether it's the 5.2 or 5.5 and both are pretty expensive bikes. Also, have you completely ruled out the Pro fit for any particular reason?
> 
> As for the 2008 vs 2009, I would try to get a 2008. It's only June and there's still lots of riding opportunities for the season. I don't see much reason to wait for the 2009 unless you want to see the new paint schemes or the new Dura Ace (I suspect it'll cost a little more too). You could also try to wait until the 2009's are out and then find a discounted 2008, but that's a risky prospect.


Falling Snow is right. Get a good bike fit or the model won't matter, and there's too much money involved to make that mistake.

I'm 5'6" (longer torso) and the 52 cm Madone fit me a little better than the 54 cm, but both worked, so I'm skeptical that a 50 cm is your optimal size. But again, only a bike fitting will definitively answer that question.

Just don't let what's now avaialble sway your decision. Once you and the fitter decide the optimal frame size, go with it. If that means an '08 is available, great! If not, then '09 it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

#1, anaylize why your standover is cramped with a 52cm. These are sloping geometry bikes so if you have a standover issue on a bike near your size I would look at your proportions. Sounds to me like you have shorter legs and a longer torso. If this is the case, resist the urge to drop a size to give standover clearance. You might then find yourself on a bike with a shorter top tube and later going to a longer stem, which is no tragedy, just something to consider. Present this concern to your fitter/salesperson for thier opinion, they can better advise you. 

I would not be concerned about the 09' D/A and the 5.5. The 5.5 Madone is more a pricepoint D/A bike so you can bet that it will continue to use the 7800 D/A (or SRAM like the Pro model?) to maintain it's lower price. The 09' will probably only find it's way to the 6 series bikes the first year.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ditto on what everyone said. I am 5'7" with prob a bit longer torso than legs proportionately, and the 54 Pro fits me fine with a 110mm stem. I test rode one with a 100mm stem and it felt a bit more cramped than my usual riding style. A 52cm Performance will definitely give you more reach as the headtube is longer. Top tube means little, and the standover height on the new Madones (either the pro or performance) are really short. Unless the top tube is literally wedged into your crotch when you're straddling the top tube on a 52cm, then the 52cm should be fine. Of course you should test ride both a 50cm and 52cm though.


----------



## Liquidgas (Jun 14, 2008)

I was finally able to test out some bikes today and the 50cm was way too short on the top tube. The 52cm is the way to go and I still had a couple inches on stand over so I'm going to try and order a 5.2 pro. Still thinking about the 5.5 though but I rather have the pro fit since my current bike is ok and that does not have a tall head tube.


----------

